# Some of my Hamm Pickups.



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Trimeresurus trigonocephalus pair:

Daboia russelii siamensis:

Aspidelaps lubricus lubricus female:

Naja Samarnesis:

Heloderma suspectum suspectum:


Thanks for looking.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice! Hope you didn't have any problems on your return home mate : victory:


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Jb1432 said:


> Nice! Hope you didn't have any problems on your return home mate : victory:


Thanks mate!

Yeah, I had no problems at all traveling across England, I declared the animals to the customs and they just went through the polyboxes with me searching for illegal substances. Which I wasn't carrying, so went smooth!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Nice mate real nice love the Heloderma it steals the show !!!


What's the Venomous section like at the show ? I want to get out there this year, not that I'll be buying any hots. Always wondered



***excuse the red angry face, I don't know what happened there***


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

curious how the DWA thing goes in transit - presumably the boxes have to be marked in event of say a road accident, emergency services are aware?

(oh and uber cool snakes)


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Nice mate real nice love the Heloderma it steals the show !!!
> 
> 
> What's the Venomous section like at the show ? I want to get out there this year, not that I'll be buying any hots. Always wondered
> ...


The venom room this year was poor so I'm told, there where a few nice snakes when I got in, I got in late as I had dealings with people outside that where late.

One guy had bitis parviocula and crotalus polystictus which are both snakes I really like. I heard there was a dendroaspis polylepis and dendroaspis viridis but they where gone by the time I got into the room, and from what I'm told there was at least 6 tables missing as the middle of the room was empty, there should have been tables there.




Iulia said:


> curious how the DWA thing goes in transit - presumably the boxes have to be marked in event of say a road accident, emergency services are aware?
> 
> (oh and uber cool snakes)


The boxes where marked with a skull and cross bones sticker and faced outwards, so when the boot was opened you could see the sticker clearly, also the boxes where taped up tightly and where not opened until we returned home to Ireland.


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

Razorscale said:


> The venom room this year was poor so I'm told, there where a few nice snakes when I got in, I got in late as I had dealings with people outside that where late.
> 
> One guy had bitis parviocula and crotalus polystictus which are both snakes I really like. I heard there was a dendroaspis polylepis and dendroaspis viridis but they where gone by the time I got into the room, and from what I'm told there was at least 6 tables missing as the middle of the room was empty, there should have been tables there.


Yeah it wasn't half as busy as it could have been even at the start, though a few nice animals to be had for those quick enough! Too many rattlers for me though, would have been nice to see a bit more variation. The parviocula were 4,500 euros each, which even for CB animals is a bit crazy. Some nice Atheris and a couple of Acanthophis there too.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Ok cool thanks for the info. Would just be a nice bonus to the show.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

It was the quietest I've seen it in fifteen years. It was less than half full. The Djarra death adders are now living in Devon. The parviocula were already here. The problem with the March show is that there aren't very many baby snakes born yet, so none to sell. All the rattlers were from previous years as they are born in summer. September is the best time to go. Or Houten in October if you want the widest variety of venomous to choose from.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Cleopatra the Royal said:


> Yeah it wasn't half as busy as it could have been even at the start, though a few nice animals to be had for those quick enough! Too many rattlers for me though, would have been nice to see a bit more variation. The parviocula were 4,500 euros each, which even for CB animals is a bit crazy. Some nice Atheris and a couple of Acanthophis there too.


4500!! wow that is a stupid price for them, even though they are rare, I remember 2 years ago he was selling them for 1200 each, I wonder what changed?

But in saying that Aleš isn't known for his stuff to be cheap.

I seen a few acanthophis, wish I had the funds to walk away with one, but they are generally a pricey snake.


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Some awesome snakes buddy.:2thumb:


----------

